# seem like a pain



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey guys, i got a new topic so i assume that means to start a new thread. Sorry that i got so many out there. I got a quick question for anyone 

I put the rain guards on my car about 2 yrs ago. They are the cheaper ones that had the 3M tape on the back, since then the sticky tape on the back has lost its stickiness and the guards are falling off in certain areas. I want to remove these rain guards and purchase the ones that slide in behind the side mirrors and dont require the tape. I am reluctant to do this because the tape will remain on the car (actually the crome around the windows) and will make it look awful and probably will have sticky areas if i am able to work off the tape. My mechanic said i can purchase goo be gone and it would remove the tape and not dis color the paint or hurt the crome trim???
is there any truth to this??? Or does anyone know a good way to remove this 3M tape left behind??? Would like to look into that before i F*ck it all up.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm, I've never seen "rain guards" on an Altima...can you take
some pics illustrating your dilemma?

My only concern with the adhesive being on there for two years is 
that over time that stuff gets pretty hard and I'm not sure if "Goo
Gone" will be enough to get it off...

If you try the old "butter knife" or "razor" method there's always a 
risk of damage to your clear coat - and you don't want that!

Try your local Nissan Dealership for some heavy duty adhesive remover 
if the Goo Gone doesn't cut it...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Get 3M adhesive remover. I haven't tried anthing else and this works great.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Get 3M adhesive remover. I haven't tried anthing else and this works great.



DUH! see sometimes my blonde roots get in the way and i have a brain fart

3M remover would def work

I dont have any pics. I wish. I would love to post a pic of my car with the mods and a pic of myself


----------

